# Sudden onset of Diarrhea in goat ~ HELP!



## Reptigirl (Jun 25, 2011)

Ahhh I don't know what too do!  

I'm outside with my goats most of the time so I noticed everything they do.  I let everyone out today and they seemed fine.  I was gone for 30 minutes and I come back and my adult girl has TERRIBLE RUNNY Diarrhea.  I can't find anything she could have eaten.  There is not much grass for them to eat from the drought and nothing has changed in her diet!  
She got a handful of normal grain for her morning milking, has free access to Sudan & Coastal Hay plus there normal bowl of loose alfalfa.  My ONLY guess is that she overate on the alfalfa because the bowl was empty and normally it lasts a good part of the day.  I don't know what to do?!?! 

Her belly looks a little bloated and odd shaped.  Not really "round" but full on the bottom & empty on the top..  She has access to Baking soda but has never touched it.   When I found her she was laying under the trees.  She got right up and came to me so she is up walking...  

Its so hot outside I am going to go add the Vitamin & electolite supplement to her water?

Is there anything else I can do?  How much of an emergency is this?  Do I wait and see?  Rush to the feed store for something?  What do I need to get?  I need to get something before they close for the weekend!!!


----------



## poorboys (Jun 25, 2011)

ususlly bloat is on the left side towards the top, I would give her the electrolites and maybe a vit b shot, if it dosen't clear up by monday, take a fecal in, or start di-methox treatment, but a fecal would let you know what you have going on, and by the way, what drought??? Its been so rainy here I can't keep up with everyone. lol good luck with her. drench her with the electroties. also take her temp!!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would:
take her temp
drench her with electrolytes
give her probios gel
and watch her for a while


Additional Questions:
What is her temp?
What color is the poo?
Is the diarrhea explosive, pudding or dog log?


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 25, 2011)

Not sure on her temp at the moment... I was about to run out to get a thermometer for her. 

It is brown with a hint of green.... kinda smelly... and like pudding... UH so gross.  I gave her electrolytes in her water.  She is up and moving around if I call her but not eating.  Still seems a little off...

Could it be coccidia?


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

It could be coccidia...

These things always happen on the weekend don't they?...

If it were me, to be safe I'd go ahead and treat for the cocci.  Then take a fecal in on Monday to have a look see.

I would also drench her with the electrolytes.  Putting it in her drinking water is good but only if she's drinking enough.  Drenching it guarantees you're getting it into her system.  And diarrhea is very dehydrating.


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 25, 2011)

What meds do I need for Coccidia?  Heading to the feed store now...


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

Depending on the store...what you'll find.

Look for a sulfa drug.

Typically most people will use Di-methox, Albon or CoRid but there are others available.

Some are hard to find right now...so get what you can find and come back and we'll help you with a dosage.


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 25, 2011)

Uh, what a wasted trip!  So I went over to TS.  They were out of Albon & they did not have Corid or Di-methox.  Person there looked at me like I was crazy asking for them.    They did however have a product called Sulmet.. but it was $70 a bottle  

I was however able to find the Probios and got that.  I was going to get the electrolyte gel but all they had was the GIANT tube for $20.  ARG! 

She is drinking water and walking around a little bit.  Her stomach is still really round... like as if she just ate a LOT!  I have not given her any grain since this started.  She does have access to Coastal/Sudan hay & grass.   She is laying down more then normal and not her normal "always hungry" "Always screaming" self.  She is alert but calm & resting.

How much of the Probios should I give her?  I normally milk her at night.. should I still feed her grain & milk her?  No grain?  Is the milk okay to drink? Or should I throw it out until I know what is wrong?


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

Give 5-10 g of Probios.

I would use the milk for soap or toss it for now.

Try giving a tablespoon of baking soda mixed with a little water and a little molasses - drench it (orally)...repeat every 4 hours if her stomach is still super tight.

I would hold off on grain for now.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

You can give gatorade or pedialyte as an alternative for the electrolytes.


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 26, 2011)

Well she seems a little better today... have not seen her eat or poo.... Stayed outside with her for a while last night & this morning..... no poo?? Is that good or bad?

Should I go ahead and treat everyone for coccidia just as a preventative?  Or should I just treat the ones who show symptoms that don't go away?

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

She could go 24 hours without poo as her system works to resolve the problem.

Treat everyone 1 year old and under for coccidia.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 26, 2011)

Coccidiosis in an adult doe would not be my first guess.


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 26, 2011)

I treat the runs with pepto.  Works like a charm.  Mine are meat goats though so I don't know what that would do for a milk goat.  I also use the pro-bios.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Pepto just masks the true reason for diarrhea...and can become a problem in goats imo when used too often or too much is given.


----------



## Kikosrule (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe.  But it at least slows the loss of fluids while you are trying to figure out what is wrong.


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Kikosrule said:
			
		

> Maybe.  But it at least slows the loss of fluids while you are trying to figure out what is wrong.


True.

But it also holds in the problem...sometimes diarrhea is a good thing.

IMO it's better to drench with electrolytes and treat the problem or suspected problem.  Usually the diarrhea will stop within 24 hours of the cause being treated.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 26, 2011)

pepto + goat = Bad    Good simple advice.


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 29, 2011)

Uh, well the adult doe is fine now.  Never would have known anything was wrong.  I was starting to believe she just overate on alfalfa.  She is the dominate (Biggest one) at feeding time.  I had noticed her hogging the bowls so I added 4 bowls to the pen and split up the alfalfa.  I was thinking I was putting too much out....

So I cut back and they have hardly had ANY alfalfa or grain since.  Just a tiny bit at milking time.

Now one of my doelings has diarrhea!  Not as bad.   Still loose but not squirting everywhere!  She has not had any grain and only a tiny handful of alfalfa while the bigger girls were out browsing.

I have already ordered some Sulmet Drinking Water Solution from Jeffers.  Just wanted it on hand.  Gave her Priobios this morning.  She is only 4 months old.

We have been in a drought most of the year but got 1 night of heavy rain right before this all started.  (You would never have known we got rain.  Ground was completely dry in 2 days.)  Could this have brought out parasites?  I noticed them all itching heavily after the rain and treated them with Python Dust after my 1st does episode of diarrhea was over.

Anything besides electrolytes & priobios I can do for the doeling while I wait for the Sulmet?  What is the dosage when it arrives?  Just treat the 2 doelings that are under a year?


Also just curious... I also ordered panacur paste.  I use it for my dogs 1 a year.  Can it be used on goats too?  

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## NDgal (Jul 4, 2011)

$70 for Sulmet? Geesh, how big a bottle was it? It's usually around $10. Have your goats been wormed recently? What do their eyelids look like? It does sound like something odd your doe ate or could be overeating that hay as well.  
I too am not a fan of stool firmers. A fecal would be your best bet on the little ones to see if you're dealing w/worms and/or cocci overload. 
Regarding Panacur - this isn't highly effective, but if you don't have a big worm problem could be okay. You need to get like 4-5 X the labeled dose into them.


----------

